
Apache HTTP Server Remote Code Execution CVE-2002-0392 - based2
https://www.checkpoint.com/defense/advisories/public/2018/cpai-2018-1279.html
======
LinuxBender
Why is a vuln from 2002 on versions of apache that nobody would be using be
published now?

~~~
hrbrmstr
I'm not sure why this particular CVE is [re-]surfacing now, but the January 1,
2019 Rapid7 Sonar HTTP port 80 scan found ~5,000 vulnerable servers and the
list of vulnerable versions is larger than what's on the CheckPoint page:
[https://www.cvedetails.com/cve/CVE-2002-0392/?q=CVE-2002-039...](https://www.cvedetails.com/cve/CVE-2002-0392/?q=CVE-2002-0392)

